# Crotalus Cerastes Cercombus ...picture



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello everybody!

Decided to post a picture of one of my Crotalus Cerastes Cercombus!

I hope you like.

With my very best regards

(I am considering entering N-P POTM with a simillar picture...)

Jorge Remígio


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Excellent pic-
But damn it's creepy-


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Excellent pic-
> But damn it's creepy-


Thanks and....LOL no she is not!!! she is a sweet girl!! (nawwwww she is a true bitch...she will attack anything that gets close to her)


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

really nice pic


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice pic man


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that pic looks amazing im so jealous right now


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Great shot! Definiely enter.


----------

